# Provocativo Kennel in Czech Republic - BEWARE!



## Larry Foote (Feb 22, 2010)

a comment posted by GSDPACK on 20 February 2012 (link provided)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/forum.read?mnr=610155&pagen=1

1 - warned that Barbora Zahradnikova owner of Provocativo Kennel was being investigated for fraud.

2 - Barbora Zahradnikova sold dogs with bad HD, falsified the paperwork adjusting the results to 0/0 or A1 hips and then sold the dogs to unsuspecting buyers in USA.

3 - there were four documented cases and probably many undocumented cases as well.

4 - the "breed club in Czech" was making sure this will not happen again.

5 - the results of the investigation and punishment following for this woman will be released after the club is done with her. 

6 - until then, spread the word and don't let people purchase any puppies and adult dogs from her.

QUESTION:

1 - has anyone on this forum heard any followup about... "the results of the investigation and punishment following"? 

2 - if not... does anyone have the contact info for the german shepherd "breed club" in the czech republic?

your feedback is very much appreciated... 

Larry Foote


----------

